# Operation Roger - Rescue Dog Transport



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.operationroger.rescuegroups.org/

I don't know if this site has been posted here but it is essentially a network of long and short haul truckers who transport rescue dogs across the country. I just hit upon it while Stumbling the internet. Is anyone familiar with them?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think they've transported a few dogs I know in the past. It's a volunteer group and I believe they only take one dog at a time, so you have to wait until someone is heading the dog's way. I never worked out the details, but I was on the phone when the detail person was talking to someone via CB radio!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

We have used them Rob and for the most part they are very good. The hardest part is waiting for them to do a pickup. You never know from day to day and sometimes they will call you within two to three hours to say meet them at a designated area. But they are very good to the dogs. They only do one at a time like Kim said unless they are very small dogs. But they ride up in the cabin with the driver and if they are well mannered, they are not crated. They stop for breaks with the dog and the dog sleeps with them. So they are very good for the most part but its the waiting game and sometimes its up to two to three weeks and then sometimes its within twenty four hours. It all depends on where they are and who is on call.


----------

